# Good Canoe / Kayak Trip?



## cheeber (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm looking at going on a Canoe trip in late April.  I'm looking for suggestions.  This would be a two night / three day trip.  We went to the Okefenokee last year, so I'm looking for something different.  I am normally the main one interested in fishing and the others in our group are more into the paddling and camping.  Priorities include mild rapids (a little excitement is good, but we will probably stick to class I, II, or 0), scenery, good fishing (striper is the preferred game, but I’ll take anything), available camping spots.  There would be 5 or 6 of us.  We will be renting equipment, so we could take Canoes or Kayaks.

How about the Upper Etowah in the area of the falls and tunnel?

Any word on Congaree National Park?

Any other suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## bocephus1 (Feb 3, 2011)

how was the okefenokee trip? I would like to do that one time.


----------



## goldminer7759 (Feb 4, 2011)

The Oconee River!  Put in just below Dublin at Tanyard Brick Rd. landing go 27-28 miles down to the landing at Ga. Hwy. 46 bridge.
Great 3 day 2 night trip. At normal to lower water levels many sand bars to camp on. Check out paddling.net for this and other reviews of great float trips. Did this last fall with my two sons and the scout troop they belong to.  Do pay attention to water levels when planning!!!!


----------



## campinnurse (Feb 4, 2011)

Congaree National Park is good for primitive camping with no amenities. The river tends to be shallow and very rocky so kayaks probably would be better. May be a little tame for you, though. They do have some nice hiking trails.


----------



## cheeber (Feb 4, 2011)

I have been on two backcountry Okefenokee trips, they were both awesome.  If you like that sort of trip, you owe it to yourself to make the time.  They only allow one group per platform, per day.  Depending on the trail you choose, that likely means you will not see another person for a couple days.  You will see plenty of wildlife.  There is a great deal of competition for the reservations and in my mind a trip requires that planning start at least 2.5 months in advance.  If you get serious about going, make another post or send me a PM and I can provide you with some more valuable info.


----------



## cheeber (Feb 4, 2011)

How's the fishing on Oconee?  Do Striper make a spring run up the Oconee?  Just from looking on Google Earth, it looks like you could put a small john boat on that river?


----------



## holton27596 (Feb 4, 2011)

put in the withalacoochie at the state line. it is abour 24 miles to the suwanee. It ends next to an old spanish fort/mission containing a spring big enough to swim in. there is also a spring on the left just before you get to the end that comes out of a cliff and makes a little horeshoe shaped cave. and you also get to go thru blue springs, doc. hollidays old hangout.


----------



## cheeber (Feb 10, 2011)

Been doing more reading and I believe I have it narrowed down to two.

1) Toccoa - We may decide to spend two nights at the suspension bridge.  Saturday the folks on the trip could choose to fish, swim, Hike Benton MacKaye, etc.

2) Chattooga - Paddle the 26 navigable miles of section I, II, III.  There are a couple of class III rapids on this section that we may and may not decide to walk around.  Then, potentially hike to some of the bigger rapids in section IV just to have a look.

For those of you that may have been to one or both of these spots before - Which one would you do?  How's the camping and fishing on Chattooga?


----------



## marktaylor99 (Feb 10, 2011)

Here is a great write up on an 'upper' Etowah trip.

http://georgiakayaker.com/paddle/multiday/2010/07/boy-scouts-etowah/

The Flint from Woodberry to Hwy 36 (20 miles) is a nice trip as well.


----------



## wgatling (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheeber, Chattooga section 1 has been closed to paddlers by the NFS except for a few days in the winter. http://www.gapaddle.com/announcements/193-paddlers-take-chattooga-issue-to-federal-court.html
American Whitewater filed a lawsuit to get this opened up, but at the moment, there are a very limited number of days. It is an advanced section with several IV-V rapids. An appeal is underway to try to open up the number of days and lift the ban on boaters.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 18, 2011)

Lake Tugalo has some great camping spots on the Chattoga river arm  below the whitewater areas that are accessible by boat only. Should be some great fishing also.


----------



## Hunt&Fish (Feb 23, 2011)

I've spent some time on the Chattooga starting at Earl's Ford and down to Tugaloo lake. Do not take inexperienced people onto that whitewater. I guarantee you will be asking for trouble. There used to be canoes wrapped around rocks like aluminum foil on that river. Do your homework!


----------

